# Division Master build and RT mod



## Blogwitch (Dec 17, 2010)

I am posting this here, mainly because I too am limited a little nowadays, and I am going down this route not because it makes an RT into a great dividing head, but in my situation, I will be using it instead of attempting to turn the handle on my RT, which I have great difficulty doing nowadays.

For those that don't know what it is about. Basically, by fitting a stepper motor in place of the RT handle, this box of tricks can control your RT in various ways. If you want a dividing head that can do any number up to 360, then this can do it, great for gear cutting, it can also machine arcs for you, just by telling it where to start and finish. It is a little more complicated than that, but in basic language, it will allow me to machine with an RT a lot better than I have been able to manage of late.


----------



## CaptSensible (Dec 17, 2010)

OHHHH... AHHHHH... looks very nice I want one.


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool project . I've been thinking about designing my own. 

If you are going to use coolant with that stepper motor you should seal the laminated core with a few coats of varnish so that it doesn't absorb the coolant by capillary action.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 15, 2011)

If you are interested in how this went, then I have just completed it over on Mad Modder

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4040.0


Bogs


----------

